# Reinstalled cyanogenmod. Now there is no boot option.



## corycorycory (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been using Cyanogenmod 2.1 for a couple of months. However, I was having serious issues with battery life and wifi. I ran ACMEUninstaller and successfully uninstalled 2.1

Then, I went through the complete, fresh installation process for Alpha 3.5 of CM7. Everything seems to have gone well, however moboot does not show a "boot cyanogenmod" option.

Any clue how to fix this?


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds like you may have used the old acme installer. Go and boot into clockwork if its there and flash the rom. Otherwise boot into webos recovery and re-run acmeinstaller2 after checking the files in the cminstall folder

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## corycorycory (Jan 26, 2012)

Hrm. I used this installer:

http://goo-inside.me...MEInstaller.zip
md5: 8c140a93e4451977174aa896e5c8bdf4

Listed in this thread:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha35cyanogenmod-touchpad/


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

corycorycory said:


> Hrm. I used this installer:
> 
> http://goo-inside.me...MEInstaller.zip
> md5: 8c140a93e4451977174aa896e5c8bdf4
> ...


You used the right installer since you were installing Alpha 3.5. Moboot should have installed. Boot WebOS and connect your Touchpad with the usb cable. Look in the cminstall folder. ACMEinstaller deletes everything it installs. You can copy Moboot.zip into cminstall againa and try running ACMEinstaller again. That should do it. There is also the possibility that Alpha 3.5 did not get installed. You could try putting the Alpha 3.5.zip back in the cminstall folder and run the install again if reinstalling Moboot does not do it. Or since you are seeing Moboot, put the Alpha 3.5 in the cminstall folder and start CWM. Select install zip from sd card and choose the 3.5 zip. So, you have a couple of options to try. Personally, I would try the CWM install of 3.5 first. I'll be interested to hear how you make out.


----------



## quijybo (Mar 8, 2012)

nevertells said:


> You used the right installer since you were installing Alpha 3.5. Moboot should have installed. Boot WebOS and connect your Touchpad with the usb cable. Look in the cminstall folder. ACMEinstaller deletes everything it installs. You can copy Moboot.zip into cminstall againa and try running ACMEinstaller again. That should do it. There is also the possibility that Alpha 3.5 did not get installed. You could try putting the Alpha 3.5.zip back in the cminstall folder and run the install again if reinstalling Moboot does not do it. Or since you are seeing Moboot, put the Alpha 3.5 in the cminstall folder and start CWM. Select install zip from sd card and choose the 3.5 zip. So, you have a couple of options to try. Personally, I would try the CWM install of 3.5 first. I'll be interested to hear how you make out.


I had the same problem, where "boot CyanogenMod" never showed up in moboot 0.3.5. After many hours of searching and trying different things, I found out that the Alpha 3.5 that I downloaded from the rootzwiki link was a bad file. I found a mirror copy that matched the md5, then followed your advice to put it into the cminstall folder and install it through CWM. Finally, I have a working copy!









So, thank you very much for your advice, nevertells!


----------

